# Ragley Piglet riders: what size you riding?



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd like to get one of these frames, but the geometry is throwing me off a bit. Hoping a few owners can chime in. I'm ~5'11.5"/182cm tall but a bit on the leggy side -- my current bikes have a good amount of seat post exposed. As well, I've been riding bikes in the 60cm top tube range and enjoying them.

Ragley shows that the ideal rider in my size will run an 18" frame, but the top tube looks long, at least on screen: 24.1 inches. My gut says the 17" is closer, but that seat tube might be troublesome.

If you're riding a Piglet, what's your size and fit like?
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone? The answer interests me too.


----------



## SS220 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm 188cms tall riding an 18inch piglet with the Ragley Spike 400mm seatpost at Maximum extension. Feels just right to me.

Hope this helps


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

SS220 said:


> I'm 188cms tall riding an 18inch piglet with the Ragley Spike 400mm seatpost at Maximum extension. Feels just right to me.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yes it does  Thank You. Do you have a picture of your bike? What fork are you using?


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Entrenador said:


> Ragley shows that the ideal rider in my size will run an 18" frame, but the top tube looks long, at least on screen: 24.1 inches. My gut says the 17" is closer, but that seat tube might be troublesome.


I recommend 50mm stem. If you're using a 70 or 80mm normally, using a 50mm stem will "save" you 3/4 to 1in, so that 24.1in length is the same as a 23.1in top tube on a long stemmed bike.


----------



## Bicycleez (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm about 5'-8" riding an 18" piglet. I got an 18" because all my other bikes are 18".
It feels a little big for me but I think a shorter stem will help a lot.
I have about 8" of seatpost exposed.

If I were to buy the frame again I would go with the 16" or 17".

I have a RockShox Sektor RL Solo Air on it. It is at 140mm, but I'm going to take it down to 130mm.

This is my first steel hardtail, it is MercedesBenz smooth compared to aluminum. It climbs well and descends like a bat outta hell.

Here's a crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## SS220 (Jan 6, 2010)

mitzikatzi said:


> Yes it does  Thank You. Do you have a picture of your bike? What fork are you using?


Using a Rockshox Revelation U-turn wound down to 130mm, 70mm Stem, 680mm wide bars.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

SS220 said:


> Using a Rockshox Revelation U-turn wound down to 130mm, 70mm Stem, 680mm wide bars.


Thanks for the picture. My first thought was hey that looks like an Australian back yard 

I am the same height as you but suspect my legs might be a little shorter. I just wonder if I would feel a little cramped on an 18.


----------



## SS220 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Spotted, thats Perth Mud on the bike, a rare and elusive beast.........

If I were shorter in the leg and longer in the body i would feel like the bikes a little short for me. Although you could run a longer stem. I think Ragley recommends up to an 80mm stem.......Or get the 20inch and use a nice short stem......thats doesn't help does it


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

SS220 said:


> Well Spotted, thats Perth Mud on the bike, a rare and elusive beast.........
> 
> If I were shorter in the leg and longer in the body i would feel like the bikes a little short for me. Although you could run a longer stem. I think Ragley recommends up to an 80mm stem.......Or get the 20inch and use a nice short stem......thats doesn't help does it


Perth Small world. Me too.


----------



## PHoSawyer (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a piglet but I've a BluePig.

I'm 5'11 but with 33 inside leg.

I bought "16 cos I fancied a smaller compact bike. If you're leggy I would say "18 would be fine.

BluePig, 08 rev air Uturn.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Brant, another question:*



brant said:


> I recommend 50mm stem. If you're using a 70 or 80mm normally, using a 50mm stem will "save" you 3/4 to 1in, so that 24.1in length is the same as a 23.1in top tube on a long stemmed bike.


I know the how to best measure sag question has been beaten to death, but I gotta scratch that itch a bit more:
Do you (personally, that is) measure sag with the rider seated, or standing/weighting the pedals? I've been assuming the prior, but you know what they say about assumptions.

Thanks.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Trigger pulled:
Ivory 18" shipped from CRC a few days ago, headed my way for under $400 shipped. I have to say, this bike will be very different than what I've been riding - a whopping 2.5deg different if my calculations are close.

I'll post a pic when the frame comes, and when it's nearly built up. I won't post it complete, let alone a ride shot, as the sub 70* lycra & clippy pedal police might confiscate my trail pass.


----------



## SS220 (Jan 6, 2010)

Quick question for Piglet Owners. 

Was playing around today and wondered how it would ride with my fork set at 150 travel.......now its stuck, I guess something broke. Carpark test the bike feels ok, so my question is given that the bike is designed for a 130maxfork for would riding with the fork at 150 be ok? Or is this to far away what it was designed for? 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Twonks (Dec 28, 2008)

I ride an 18" Piglet with 115mm Reba U-Turns from 2006.

With a 60mm stem and 685mm low risers, it feels slightly boatish for me. (5'11" but with 30" inside leg and long torso)

Even though I have short legs, there is still a fair bit of seat post showing so I wouldn't go for a smaller frame it you have longer legs.

I think 150mm will be far too much for a Piglet tbh, unless you run with a lot of sag.


----------



## skogsmulle101 (Jan 5, 2012)

SS220 said:


> Quick question for Piglet Owners.
> 
> Was playing around today and wondered how it would ride with my fork set at 150 travel.......now its stuck, I guess something broke. Carpark test the bike feels ok, so my question is given that the bike is designed for a 130maxfork for would riding with the fork at 150 be ok? Or is this to far away what it was designed for?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


i have my Sektor at 150mm , no prob


----------

